# mounting acoustical panels to hollow core doors?



## soundcrazy100 (May 30, 2014)

Anyone have any advice for hanging DIY acoustical panels to hollow core doors? I have 5 doors in my dedicated home theater, with two of those doors being solid core doors that are sealed well because they lead to attic space but the other 3 are interior doors that are hollow. Two of those doors are in the room (media closet and bathroom) but the entrance door also rattles with big bass hits so that will need to be addressed also. Any advise on sealing doors so that they don't rattle? 

from left to right: attic, bathroom, entrance......then not in the picture, another attic and the media closet.


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

I was thinking that hook and loop would work well. Also removable if needed. A small piece of the loop side in between the door and the door frame worked for me. Just an idea.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Is this permanent... If so you could use some wall anchors, and some Green Glue. :T


----------



## soundcrazy100 (May 30, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Is this permanent... If so you could use some wall anchors, and some Green Glue. :T


Yes, will it will be permanent. Duh, why didn't I think of wall anchors? Some times I wonder how I make it thru the day.

Thanks. :T


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

If you don't plan to offset the panels from the door (like with an air gap behind the panel) you could probably mount them with velcro tape that you can add some staples to. I would think that should be pretty strong?


----------



## soundcrazy100 (May 30, 2014)

Owen Bartley said:


> If you don't plan to offset the panels from the door (like with an air gap behind the panel) you could probably mount them with velcro tape that you can add some staples to. I would think that should be pretty strong?


That's a good option also.


----------

